
The Libertarian Logic of Peter Thiel - denzil_correa
https://www.wired.com/story/the-libertarian-logic-of-peter-thiel/
======
prepend
This is an odd and vapid piece from Wired.

“PayPal only managed to become a valuable company under Thiel’s watch because
eBay never could squash its tiny rival, thanks in part to the protection of
the U.S. government.”

This is entirely untrue. Did the author do any research into PayPal? Was s/he
even a user back then? This mischaracterized the struggle of PayPal v eBay.

I hate PayPal as much as the next person, but saying it survived due to govt
intervention is an odd and inaccurate argument.

This is more like a huffpo or buzzfeed article rather than the Wired that I
loved so dearly.

